# Dans briar clothes



## brotherslick (Feb 17, 2009)

Just bought my first pair of overalls about 2 weeks ago and they are really getting frayed up .  Are they going to last or have I wasted my money.
 I wanted WICK but could not find any for sale so someone said DANS were as good .  What do yall wear and how do you like them.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 17, 2009)

I've had my Wick overalls for 10 years and I was lookin to replace them with some Dans if they are any count. Those WICk clothes are hard to beat I have hunted and judged many of times in them. The cuffs have slap wore ou on em. Wick is out of business I guess thats what happens when you make clothes that last forever!


----------



## brotherslick (Feb 17, 2009)

You can see them a little in picture in thread Alabama buck rabbits


----------



## mriver72 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang my Dans are holding up great yours must be defected my Brownings are good also..


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 17, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

LARRY THERE IS NO BRIERS IN THE ROAD!!

Yes, I know other folks that don't get our of the roads, and their chaps look like brand new all the time?

I may be back in the briars, before too much longer myself.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 18, 2009)

wick has gone out of buisness. dans are good and i beleive they are snake proof as well.


----------



## zman (Feb 18, 2009)

also check out mule hunting clothes. they are really good


----------



## BIG HUNT (Feb 18, 2009)

i wear carhart overalls and they last for 2 years. i hunt at least 3 times a week. they are good for the money. around $50 dollars.


----------



## Rabbitman (Feb 18, 2009)

I just bought some overralls last month that are godwin's and they are as good as the wicks. Their # is910 875 5942 and they still had some wicks as of 4 weeks ago. JUST DON'T BUY NITE LITE BRAND THEY SUCK. Sorry bout that wasted my $.


----------



## howl (Feb 18, 2009)

'nother option:

http://www.pointerbrand.com/DynamicProductCatalog.asp?Category=Hunting&SubCategory=Adult


----------



## mriver72 (Feb 18, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> LARRY THERE IS NO BRIERS IN THE ROAD!!
> 
> Yes, I know other folks that don't get our of the roads, and their chaps look like brand new all the time?
> 
> ...



D.R. When you got dogs as good as mine you dont have to hunt the Briars ..well all my dogs came from you maybe thats why your Dans  overalls look as good as mine ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 18, 2009)

Carhartt, the original heavy brown duck ones. I used to wear them all the time rabbit and coon hunting. They shed the briars good and you can't hardly wear 'em out.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah the heavy duck brown ones! Thats the ones i wear. Like i said before it takes me about 2 years to wear them out and thats rabbit huntin at least 3 times  a week. Even a poor boy like me can afford them at around $50 dollars.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2009)

Carhardt! but I have not tried many others..............no reason to till they wear out, if they ever do.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Feb 19, 2009)

I've wore Dans for three yrs now and no problems.Next time I buy it will be Dans.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got an old pair of Dan's that I've been wearing off and on for about 6 years.  My favorite pair is my Carhartt Brown Ducks though.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 22, 2009)

Snake chaps!
That will do it.


----------



## deerslaya1129 (Feb 24, 2009)

My new Cabelas briar proof chaps are good, but I have only had my pair for a couple of months. But the Carhartts with double layered legs work great too.


----------



## brotherslick (Feb 24, 2009)

*took em back*

took them back today they are going to replace them with an upgrade  . Said they had never seen any do that before I am going to try them one more time because they are MADE IN USA it is worth the extra effort


----------

